# Antec 900 case will not work?



## madwheels (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Guys and Dolls:
I am a builder of CP's and this new rig is kind of giving me a bit of a problem?I got a Gigabtye mobo S series M55sli-S4(rev.2.0)This mobo works with ide & sata addons. Using ATHLON 64 X2 DUAL CORE AM2 CPU 5200mhz,Two XFX 6800Ultra video cards,two memory modules =4096mhz 240pin 2000mhz fsb dual channel,psu 550watts,one dvd-cd-r-rw Lite-on runs sata,added a extra usb card,using codec for on board audio,Everything turns on,but when I try to put the setup disk to load xp into the new rig it just doesn't work.Running to a seperate monitor.The thing is when contacting Antec as per there manual,there are suppose to be an adapter for pin setup?But they told me that they nolonger make them?I've got two hdd brand new WD 500gb,250gb,and both work fine after checking them with adaptor connector I have.This Antec 900 is great and bad for what I've read already about this case after seacrhing the web found that the case is made basiclly for a pentinum board more so than a AMD board,but could still work if you pull out pins for the setup and that was for the sound only?I think I'm going to put another psu from antec neo 550watts in place of the one I have now?There is more to this case that mets the eye!but I need some inside info on how I can get this rig up and running?So anyone out there familar with this case and knows something to guide me right will be very appreciated by me and let me go on to my next rig.Thanks to all replies!


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

I have an ANTEC 900 case (love this case!!) w/AMD 64x2 socket 939 on an ASUS MOBO. All HDD and DVD's connected SATA. The only thing missing on this case is a LED for HDD activity, other than that, everything else re wiring was pretty much normal with any other case. As far as I know, an ATX case is an ATX case and makes no difference what brand ATX compatible MoBo or CPU used, so you've got me wondering with that statement. Not sure what you mean about the DVD-CD player 'it just doesn't work'. I would suspect the DVD unit. Be sure SATA & power cables cables are seated firmly. I would be surprised if the Gig MoBo wasn't compatible with XP.

At any rate check the BIOS to be sure all is as it should be and all components are recognized.


----------



## madwheels (Dec 31, 2007)

Wino said:


> I have an ANTEC 900 case (love this case!!) w/AMD 64x2 socket 939 on an ASUS MOBO. All HDD and DVD's connected SATA. The only thing missing on this case is a LED for HDD activity, other than that, everything else re wiring was pretty much normal with any other case. As far as I know, an ATX case is an ATX case and makes no difference what brand ATX compatible MoBo or CPU used, so you've got me wondering with that statement. Not sure what you mean about the DVD-CD player 'it just doesn't work'. I would suspect the DVD unit. Be sure SATA & power cables cables are seated firmly. I would be surprised if the Gig MoBo wasn't compatible with XP.
> 
> At any rate check the BIOS to be sure all is as it should be and all components are recognized.


Hi Wino: Thanks for the reply.I was really doing alot of things as I was typing,so to make it easy U know that there are two wire connections for sound on this case?I've got the AC'97,HD AUDIO Right,but there are no connections for the case inner beeps as you said all atx case are the same,but that isn't true with Antec?I spoke to the technician for support and he said they remove that connection cause of the way the case is disigned?Now I mixed you up about the dvd and cd! I just put one in place and it works fine connected to a sata.I've checked and have taking apart this case three times and I cannot get a read out from the player dvd-cd,nothing shows up on my monitor.I've got it on a DVI TO VGA connection?I played with that too.I think the mobo isn't good,but runs power?All the lights and fans work dvd works,even a 3 gauge display works?But I put the cd in to install the xp and no good?I've teared this case apart and kept starting from the beginning,but so far no luck?As I said I think it might be the power unit,but I'm not sure?I'm going to take it apart one more time and see if I can find the actual problem.Thank for the input.


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

madwheels said:


> Hi Wino: Thanks for the reply.I was really doing alot of things as I was typing,so to make it easy U know that there are two wire connections for sound on this case?I've got the AC'97,HD AUDIO Right,but there are no connections for the case inner beeps as you said all atx case are the same,but that isn't true with Antec?I spoke to the technician for support and he said they remove that connection cause of the way the case is disigned?Now I mixed you up about the dvd and cd! I just put one in place and it works fine connected to a sata.I've checked and have taking apart this case three times and I cannot get a read out from the player dvd-cd,nothing shows up on my monitor.I've got it on a DVI TO VGA connection?I played with that too.I think the mobo isn't good,but runs power?All the lights and fans work dvd works,even a 3 gauge display works?But I put the cd in to install the xp and no good?I've teared this case apart and kept starting from the beginning,but so far no luck?As I said I think it might be the power unit,but I'm not sure?I'm going to take it apart one more time and see if I can find the actual problem.Thank for the input.


Well, I'm still confused. The front case audio connections has two female recepticles - one marked AC97 and the other HD Audio. Your MoBo only has a connection for the AC97 (See Item #10 F_AUDIO in Gagabyte manual). You may have to remove a jumper from that connection on the MoBo to be able to plug it to MoBo.

When you say nothing shows on your monitor, do you mean blank black screen?? Can you get into the BIOS? Do you get post beeps (this should be built into MoBo)?


----------

